# Trophy Ridge sights



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new sight. Currently have a 3 pin, .29 set up, but at 40 yards and up, it covers too much target. I'm looking at the trophy ridge hit man micro 5...anyone have any experience or comments on it? For $70, i'd expect it to be pretty damn good...


----------



## whitetailhunter2770 (Feb 20, 2007)

Uh $70 is not much for a bow sight....that is actually very reasonable.

Having said that....I have one of these sights on one of my bows and I really like it. I got tired of paying $150 for bow sights so i decided to give this one a try.

So far it seems like a pretty good sight overall.


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

I didn't say it was alot, I said for $70, it should be pretty damn good  and it is! The only thing I wish it had was a .010 pin for 40 and 50 yds. I love the micro adjustment feature and the light. Great sight for the money. I'd highly recommend to anyone looking.


----------

